# My homemade squat rack. Hope you like it lol.



## paulandabbi

This is my homemade squat rack.

I know it is far from ideal but when its free and money is very tight surely it isn't that bad.


----------



## solidcecil

Bit rubbish mate..


----------



## shaunmac

That's the best thing I've seen in my life.......


----------



## BettySwallocks

sometimes you've gotta make the best of what you've got, good idea.


----------



## str4nger

lmfao

thats shows commitment,


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Cool. It could also double as an ab-roller.


----------



## gav76

i think its wheely good


----------



## paulandabbi

solidcecil said:


> Bit rubbish mate..


Lmao


----------



## paulandabbi

shaunmac said:


> That's the best thing I've seen in my life.......


glad you like it


----------



## paulandabbi

BettySwallocks said:


> sometimes you've gotta make the best of what you've got, good idea.


Thanks mate, I can't afford the £70/80 for 1 so this is free.


----------



## a.notherguy

iron goes in a seperate recycling bin where i live mate


----------



## paulandabbi

str4nger said:


> lmfao
> 
> thats shows commitment,


It was my 1st day today of a new training programme and I need a squat rack. Think I can see a gap in the market haha.


----------



## constantbulk

good thinking that is........


----------



## paulandabbi

Ian_Montrose said:


> Cool. It could also double as an ab-roller.


Now you have me thinking.....what else could I use for my training??? lol


----------



## 1010AD

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 114312
> 
> 
> This is my homemade squat rack.
> 
> I know it is far from ideal but when its free and money is very tight surely it isn't that bad.


Fcuk me my blue wheelie bin is a lot smaller than that. Good idea there mate and the bin men can get a workout in while at work


----------



## paulandabbi

gav76 said:


> i think its wheely good


Good one lol


----------



## str4nger

may get my brother inlaw to do the same lol, he just started so cant justify buying anything till i know hes serious


----------



## Wheyman

Bin there Done that


----------



## paulandabbi

a.notherguy said:


> iron goes in a seperate recycling bin where i live mate


haha, would only put 1 weight in and be overweight lol then I will get fined haha


----------



## paulandabbi

constantbulk said:


> good thinking that is........


Nice 1 mate.


----------



## paulandabbi

str4nger said:


> may get my brother inlaw to do the same lol, he just started so cant justify buying anything till i know hes serious


Thats my thinking aswell. I know I am serious about it but don't have the funds yet after buying everything else.


----------



## Harrison21

One day you might wake up and have someone curling in your back garden


----------



## paulandabbi

Wheyman said:


> Bin there Done that


Love it haha


----------



## paulandabbi

Harrison21 said:


> One day you might wake up and have someone curling in your back garden


lol all my weights are in my shed locked up after I train. To many thieves round here lol.


----------



## str4nger

paulandabbi said:


> Thats my thinking aswell. I know I am serious about it but don't have the funds yet after buying everything else.


isnt it surprising how expensive it is to get into shape now days :cursing:


----------



## paulandabbi

1010AD said:


> Fcuk me my blue wheelie bin is a lot smaller than that. Good idea there mate and the bin men can get a workout in while at work


I have the huge 1's for over 5 people in the house. they are amazing lol.


----------



## paulandabbi

str4nger said:


> isnt it surprising how expensive it is to get into shape now days :cursing:


And they wonder why so many people are obese....cos its alot cheaper to be fat than in shape.


----------



## 1010AD

Ian_Montrose said:


> Cool. It could also double as an ab-roller.


And something to put your rubbish in


----------



## paulandabbi

1010AD said:


> And something to put your rubbish in


The bin of many uses!!! Do you think my council might charge me for multiple use lmao.


----------



## Home Physique

Ingenuity


----------



## baggsy1436114680

are you 9 foot tall?


----------



## paulandabbi

baggsy said:


> are you 9 foot tall?


Lol no i am 5ft11. Its isn't the most amazing thing in the world but it works. Its better than not squatting or breaking my back trying to get the bar sorted.


----------

